# That video is already a classic in Germany!



## user2 (Mar 22, 2006)

I know there are a few people here who know the German language but you can tell from the way they sing that they are crappy!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eWD_71uURqQ

But it's hilarious!


----------



## JJones (Mar 23, 2006)

-


----------



## user2 (Mar 23, 2006)

I've seen their video on Viva last week! I was about to throw it out of the window!


----------



## JJones (Mar 23, 2006)

----


----------



## Urbana (Apr 6, 2006)

its not there anymore. could you tell the name of something in the video? maybe i can find it again in youtube...


----------

